# Pogorelich



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Peter Donohoe on Pogorelich.

http://slippedisc.com/2015/04/was-the-chopin-jury-not-right-to-eliminate-pogorelich/

Any thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2015)

I can't offer any particularly cogent thoughts about Pogorelich, but what I did come away with after reading a review* of his Royal Festival Hall performance in February that is linked in the article you quote above is this: "*Then more than two hours of experimental sight reading begin*." I'll have to remember that one!

* https://thebflatsheep.wordpress.com...ns-ivo-pogorelich-at-the-royal-festival-hall/


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The Telegraph was far less sympathetic

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...he-piano-seemed-to-have-gone-out-of-tune.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2015)

I saw him twice in the 80s before he was befallen with mental and physical problems, and those were two of the most electrifying recitals I have ever heard. Then, I saw him about 10 years ago--he was almost unrecognizable from his bald pate to his bizarre interpretations. Fortunately, the "old Pogorelich" emerged during the last part of the concert in his performance of several Liszt Transcendental Etudes and his sole encore of Balakirev's "Islamey."


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I wonder what you people think of his recording of Ravel's Valses Nobles et sentimentales. I find it really interesting and very different. Ghostly.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

TalkingHead said:


> I can't offer any particularly cogent thoughts about Pogorelich, but what I did come away with after reading a review* of his Royal Festival Hall performance in February that is linked in the article you quote above is this: "*Then more than two hours of experimental sight reading begin*." I'll have to remember that one!
> 
> * https://thebflatsheep.wordpress.com...ns-ivo-pogorelich-at-the-royal-festival-hall/


"Pogorelich is clearly not well emotionally / mentally, and I'm not sure who needs more hours of psychotherapy, him or the page turner..."

Who is this guy? A shrink?
Maybe he´s right in his musical appreciations, but that kind of statements (ad hominem), in my opinion, are unnecesary and out of place...


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2015)

You're right, Heliogabo; I just liked the putdown "experimental sight reading", which I can assure you I intend to apply to certain colleagues and students of mine. 
I only have one early CD of Pogorelich, of which I have nothing negative to say, but I'm going to withdraw from this thread and leave it to those who have something cogent to say.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2015)

Regardless of what has happened to him over time, for me, his recording of Ravel's "Gaspard de la nuit" is peerless.


----------

